# Distorsion Guitar Marshall



## tupolev (Nov 26, 2007)

A los que desean tener una distorsión fogosa, armar esta y veréis.
Saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 26, 2007)

Gracias! ya tenía el esquema, pero en un PCB que dificultaba el conexionado!
Ésa es la distorsión shred master de marshall, salió a la venta en 1992.

PD: gracias, si queres otra buenas distorsiones, pedíme que yo tengo todos los marshall's


----------



## vassillij (Dic 7, 2007)

hola pocoexperto...por casualidad no me podras pasar uno de esos circuitos que mencionaste tener?


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 8, 2007)

Perdón por la demora, pero tuve unos problemas con mi internet acá compilé un poco de todo, unos PCB's, circuitos, entre otros los que quieren armarlos, o simplemente los analizen.

PD: Para mí, y con todo respeto a otras marcas, no hay ninguna distorsión comparable a Marshall.


----------



## vassillij (Dic 9, 2007)

gracias poco experto valio la pena esperar. ahora cual de estos circuitos recomendas para empezar hacer?


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 9, 2007)

El guv'nor o el blues braker, el jackhammer, está para que algun curioso vea como es... o con tiempo se ponga a hacer los PCB's, porque está bastante dificíl.
Acá dejo otros circuitos, para los que les gusta una distorsión mas pronunciada, le vendrá bien el drivemaster o el shred master para metal.


----------



## gonpa (Dic 20, 2007)

hola pocoexperto! quetria saber si la placa de tupolev es exactamente al shred master en pcb verde que posteaste vos yo tb lo tengo pero quiero asegurarme...ahhhh una cosa mas a que no tenes este marshall se llama marshall drp-1  

saludos!


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 22, 2007)

las pistas no son igual, pero que se anda segun una página que ya no recuerdo (pero la puedo buscar) Acá el DRP-1, pero nunca nunca lo probé.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 22, 2007)

Acá el pcb


----------



## gonpa (Dic 22, 2007)

hola pocoexperto si es ese pero esta medio incompleto le faltan varios pres yo lo tengo completo y lo compare con el manual y esta todo ok pero es muy pesado para postearlo ya lo voy a pasar a otro prog y veo si lo subo

saludos!



PD: ese pedal esuna masa! se lo utilisa para grabar directamente por eso el nombre


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 24, 2007)

Le faltan cosas?... No sabía, todavía no tenía pensado armarlo y parece estar completo, lo que ví, gracias a vos es que el PCB que anexé le faltan partes...   pido disculpas.
Ya sabía para que se usa este pedal, pero estoy por armar un simulador de parlantes de marshall para grabar con mi drivemaster.
Para posteralo, proba cortarlo con el hacha (no, no es una broma de mal gusto)
descargalo de aquí:
http://www.geomundos.com/descargas/bajar-hacha-35_244.html
y postealo en dos partes, quien lo reciba, lo reconstruye, tambien con el hacha.

Saludos


----------



## gonpa (Dic 24, 2007)

je si lo conosco al hacha solo q lo perdi gracias por el link, subo ahora todos los pcb y despues los esquemas

ahi esta completo con la salida line y para los auriculares.


----------



## gonpa (Dic 24, 2007)

los pcb´s perdon:


----------



## gonpa (Dic 24, 2007)

ahi te paso el manual asi comparas las entradas y salidas este esta igual q el manual


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 24, 2007)

Gracias por el aporte y feliz navidad para todos!


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 29, 2007)

Por casualidad alguien tendrá el circuito del guv'nor GV-2?
Yo solo conseguí un fragmento........


----------



## Mostdistortion (Feb 3, 2008)

Eureka! jejeje
http://www.hmassberg.de/michael/gv2.pdf
Espero lo disfruten tanto como yo!

PD: En el circuito del compañero tupolev (el primero) creo que tiene un error, que yo sepa el potenciómetro de volumen es 100K...


----------



## tupolev (Feb 4, 2008)

Gracias pocoexperto, revisé el pedal (tengo el Original) y efectivamente tiene los siguientes errores, para el volumen 100 k Log, para el Treble 22 K y para el Bass 100 K Log.
Saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Feb 9, 2008)

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> revisé el pedal (tengo el Original)
> Saludos


el original que? el pedal o el esquema? porque con tantos esquemas distintos no estoy seguro si el que me hice tiene los valores originales...

Saludos.


----------



## tupolev (Feb 10, 2008)

El pedal.
Saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Feb 10, 2008)

Guau! gracias por el fabuloso aporte!...
Entonces yo tambien me compraré uno jejeje...

Saludos.


----------



## squeezedtube (Feb 27, 2008)

hola a todos:
Gracias por tan buen post! estan que molan los circuitos!


----------



## vassillij (Mar 1, 2008)

hola yo queria saber si no me pueden pasar el diceño de una pedalera overdiven. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Dano (Mar 2, 2008)

vassillij dijo:
			
		

> hola yo queria saber si no me pueden pasar el diceño de una pedalera overdiven. desde ya muchas gracias.



Ármate un Tubescreamer, hay muchisima información

www.pisotones.com

Saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Mar 11, 2008)

vassillij dijo:
			
		

> hola yo queria saber si no me pueden pasar el diceño de una pedalera overdiven. desde ya muchas gracias.


Tendrías que especificar como el de que banda...

Saludos.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Abr 17, 2008)

pocoexperto dijo:
			
		

> ...estoy por armar un simulador de parlantes de marshall para grabar con mi drivemaster...


Es esto lo que estoy por armar:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14654.html 
Edit: es el del mensaje 7

Saludos.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Abr 26, 2008)

SÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍ! encontré la última disto que me faltaba!
http://thebin.free.fr/FSTBX/bb2.pdf
Aunque ahora pienso hacer algunas emulaciones...


----------



## maxi1330 (May 26, 2008)

El potenciometro para el Treble de 22 K es log? o lin?


----------



## orbuorus (May 29, 2008)

hola!
Primero que nada muchas gracias por todos los aportes, son muuy utiles.


quisiera preguntar si alguien a armado el shred master y si ha tenido algun tipo de problemas, yo ya lo arme y me salio...ruido jajaj
ahora lo estoy haciendo denuevo con el pcb y todo, pero aun no termino.
muchas gracias, cualkier comentario alrespecto me sirve.


----------



## nicolas_biancotti (Ago 19, 2008)

hola queria saber si se puede usar el marshall guv'nor directamente como un preamplificador de un amplificador de guitarra. ya que tiene controles de tonos y distorsion
gracias


----------



## kuzhertz (Ago 21, 2008)

Hola orbuorus yo armé este pedal y funciona correctamente es bueno para las tocadas de iron maiden  , a lo mejor tienes unas pistas unidas o unas soldaduras frias es cuestion que lo revices con calma aqui unas fotos del shered master y de mi viejo monitor que le monte la distorsion guvernor.


----------



## orbuorus (Sep 10, 2008)

Gracias por responder kuzhertz, el problema era yo jaja 
el circuito esta impecable. mi mama ya tiene canas verdes jajaja


----------



## nideloco (Sep 18, 2008)

Me gustaría que me solucionaran una duda:

 En el pedal Marshal Guvnor, el led rojo D2 se monta al revés?
 D1 tiene la patilla del (-) en la masa pero D2 no, está al revés.

Saludos.

PD:

Me autorrespondo: "Sí, se monta tal y como viene en el esquema". 
Está montado y funciona de vicio   . Gracias por postear el esquema.
Ahora a por el Ampli.


----------



## zamurai (Oct 22, 2008)

Gonpa Quiciera saber si realizaste el drp-1


----------



## gonpa (Ene 1, 2009)

no aun no ni creo q no realize por q estaba estudiando mucho para entrar a la fuerza aerea, q por cierto ingrese!

y me desentendi del foro por un tiempo ahora estoy revisando mi shred master arme hace mucho tiene el siguiente problema si alguien me puede solucionar por favor se lo agradeceria muchisimo  :

arme el pedal q tiene el pcb verde de poco experto q esta en una pagina rara. si lo deben haber visto, cuando apreto el switch para q ande el pedal baja mucho la señal y el volumen que es lo q puede ser?

pueden ser los capacitores?

tb otra duda en el shred master de tupolev figura una resistencia de 820k y en el pcb q arme yo una de 680k.


pueden revisarlo y comparar?


muchas gracias!


----------



## gonpa (Ene 1, 2009)

y una pregunta por q en ese shred master de la foto veo muchos cap electroliticos si en el exquema no aparecen tantos?

ya no se q revisar de mi pedal je

ojala puedan ayudarme gracias


----------



## gonpa (Ene 1, 2009)

este es mi proyecto si quieren pueden fijarse para ver cual es mi problema gracias!


----------



## gonpa (Ene 3, 2009)

creo q ya lo solucione cometi un error con algunos de los valores de los capacitores, ya los cambie por los que tendrian que ir, y el proble se soluciono definitivamente cuando revise un cable q esta soldado mal seguramente a uno de los potes, por q cuando muevo la placa deja de hacer interferencia y ya no baja la señal, esta aumenta como tiene q ser.

cuando retire mi viola del luthier voy a grabar algo y lo subo para que escuchen como suena mi shredmaster.

saludos!


----------



## silvia espinel (Ene 8, 2009)

hola quiziera saber si alguen construyo el pedal  de la imagne primera el sherd master aver si verdaderamente  funciona tengo muchas ganas de contruirlo porfa les agradesco una respuesta rapida nos vemos chao


----------



## treblo (Mar 5, 2009)

buenas tengo una duda, pocoexperto posteo unas distorciones que estaban la verdad interesantes cuando abro el archivo veo que usa el integrado TL072 y veo que lo alimentan con 9V yo tenia entendido que este integrado se alimenta con +-15 y queria sabes si estoy en un error o tambien se puede alimentar con 9 v gracias


----------



## bruno_nqn (Mar 5, 2009)

se puede alimentar con hasta 18V si no me equivoco... suerte!
ah! yo tambien tengo una pregunta... yo arme el guvnor pero es ditinto al que muestran aca... usa un solo IC y me esta dando bocha de problemas con el ecualizador... podria alguien postear el guvnor este que usa 2 IC? porque el enlace esta roto


----------



## miguelblue (Abr 19, 2009)

hola, estoy adentrandome en el tema de la distorcion y amplificación, tengo una duda, esta etapa de distorción, va antes ó despues de la etapa de amplificadorfcación, por ejemplo... ¿el bluesbreaker es tambien un preamplificadorcador?, donde jotas va el preamp?
 gracias...


----------



## bruno_nqn (Abr 20, 2009)

el bluesbreaker es tambien una etapa preamplificadora y va antes del amplificador


----------



## crazy220 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hola, disculpa te queria consultar si tenes alguna distorcion como para un bajo electrico??? te agradeceria mucho!!!

Muy buen post!!!


----------



## chacarock (Nov 29, 2009)

el big muf del cual hay un monton de lugares, donde podes conseguirlos, fijate en GGG o tonepad. es el que suelen usar en bajo


ahora una consulta, en el esquema de tupolev, hay alguna menera o metodo, de imprimir el archivo en tamaño original? o devo ir ampliando y achicando las impreciones hasta dar con el tamaño real, pregunto, porque quizas me estoy complicando al cuete

saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 29, 2009)

bruno_nqn dijo:


> el bluesbreaker es tambien una etapa preamplificadora y va antes del amplificador





miguelblue dijo:


> hola, estoy adentrandome en el tema de la distorcion y amplificación, tengo una duda, esta etapa de distorción, va antes ó despues de la etapa de amplificadorfcación, por ejemplo... ¿el bluesbreaker es tambien un preamplificadorcador?, donde jotas va el preamp?
> gracias...



No, el bluesbreaker no es um preamplificador, no tiene nada de eso, es solo un pedal de overdrive, su salida debes conectarla a una etapa preamplificadora de guitarra, se puede adaptar para hacerlo un pre, pero no he pensado como, (creo que la ecualizacón es distinta)



bruno_nqn dijo:


> se puede alimentar con hasta 18V si no me equivoco... suerte!
> ah! yo tambien tengo una pregunta... yo arme el guvnor pero es ditinto al que muestran aca... usa un solo IC y me esta dando bocha de problemas con el ecualizador... podria alguien postear el guvnor este que usa 2 IC? porque el enlace esta roto



acá ví que están haciendo el marshall shred master, que es otro diagrama, hay un guvnor con 2 IC's, no sé cual quieres hacer...

aquí está el GV2 

Saludos.

Edit: en Tonepad esta el primer guvnor, el de un IC, yo armé ese, hace mucho tiempo y nunca me dió problemas...


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Ene 14, 2010)

Tengo unos circuitos JAPOs clonados de los MARSHALL a ver que les vá, soy de PERÚ y estoy en plena armada:

y acompaño su correspondiente pcb, debes reducirlo a escala (yo lo hago imprimiendo desde word y de allí pruebo con un socket para el IC y listo lo transfiero a una hoja glossi o tipo fotográfica (de esas que te dan como panfleto o material para ofertas si está impresa no hay problem y hacer el PCB!!!!!):

Espero les quede bien gracias por los archivos de pedales y los aportes para no meter la pata, gracias atodos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! y sigan con el DIYerismo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GodSaveMetal
AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! me olvidaba el TL071 lo puedes reeemplazar por el TL061 o el TL081!!!!! cuanto más bajo es el número menos consumo de la pila!!!!!!! yo ya hace años (más de 30!!!!) que no utilizo para los efectos pila!!!!!!! sale caro mejor una fuente externa y todos los efectos de la pedalera con CC de una fuente bajo mi pedalera!!!!!!!!! Yeahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mostdistortion (May 7, 2010)

Armé el DRP-1 de marshall pero no me convence para nada el simulador de parlantes, a alguien le pasa lo mismo?

Saludos.


----------



## Mauro Emmmanuel (Jun 26, 2010)

perdonen las molestias vi elñ marshall de blues me gusto mucho y ademas es facil de hacer quiero preguntar si alguno lo iso me puede decir si funciona porfabor se lo estaria agradeciendo bueno muchas grasias


----------



## Mauro Emmmanuel (Jul 20, 2010)

hola a todos disculpen  las molestia acavo de armar un pedal para mi guitarra el marshall blues breaker lo conecte ami guitarra y no funciona segui el circuito como estaca paso por paso lo ise sin interruptor pero creo que lo quetengo masl es la coneccion de  los jacks use dos jacs mono los de 6.5 para motar en el chasis si me pudieran decir como es bien la coneccion de los jack con un foto o algo se lo agradeseria mucho estos son los dos jacks que use  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 grasias de antemano


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jul 21, 2010)

Mauro Emmmanuel dijo:


> hola a todos disculpen  las molestia acavo de armar un pedal para mi guitarra el marshall blues breaker lo conecte ami guitarra y no funciona segui el circuito como estaca paso por paso lo ise sin interruptor pero creo que lo quetengo masl es la coneccion de  los jacks use dos jacs mono los de 6.5 para motar en el chasis si me pudieran decir como es bien la coneccion de los jack con un foto o algo se lo agradeseria mucho estos son los dos jacks que use
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debes considerear los siguientes coneccionados, te paso el monito del mismo con tu foto; la tercera orejita que no está con el cable no debes conectarla a nada!!!!!!


----------



## Mauro Emmmanuel (Jul 23, 2010)

muchas gracias veras este circuito esta en la primera pejina de este post es el bluesbaker antes los conecte de otra manera y salia el sonido por el amplificador de mi guitarra pero salia sin distorsión  ahora no sale pero el pote de volumen cuando lo subo y lo bajo se nota    que funciona ya que se escucha como baja y sube el sonido no sale el sonido que mando con la guitarra una pregunta a los dos jacks les tengo que unir  la masa y este circuito tiene para conectar los ai si los conecto el ruido es mucho menor que podria ser que haga que no funcione al distorsión gracias de ante mano


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jul 23, 2010)

Mauro Emmmanuel dijo:


> muchas gracias veras este circuito esta en la primera pejina de este post es el bluesbaker antes los conecte de otra manera y salia el sonido por el amplificador de mi guitarra pero salia sin distorsión  ahora no sale pero el pote de volumen cuando lo subo y lo bajo se nota    que funciona ya que se escucha como baja y sube el sonido no sale el sonido que mando con la guitarra una pregunta a los dos jacks les tengo que unir  la masa y este circuito tiene para conectar los ai si los conecto el ruido es mucho menor que podria ser que haga que no funcione al distorsión gracias de ante mano



Si vas a hacer el primer esquema de la primera página está bieen claro donde debes colocar in y su correspondiente tierra (es -9V) y out con su correspondiente tierra (-9V igual) no te paltees; creo que estás confundido con el DPT para el swithear señal y el efecto???? creo que ese es tu problema; este circuito es un emulador de MARSHALL (con dos TL que son con entrada FET-simulan triodos valvulares!!!!!!!) aunque la simulación es eso *SIMULADO* no esperes maravillas y además depende detu ampli a transistores que le pongas (yo utilizo un ROAD RUNNER chinito nomás!!!!!) es de muerte y muy bueno; ah me olvidaba con una viola JAPO (así dice la etiqueta bambaren!!!) de marca ANBOY (no ta enn INTERNET) y suena muy bien!!!!! no he hecho el pedal pero cuando tengo los pedales con TL suenan de lujo!!!!!! las cuerdas se tocan solas como i UZOLLA que utiliza un TL-062 es brutal!!!!


----------



## Mauro Emmmanuel (Jul 23, 2010)

tengo un ross de 10 w sin distorsión y se distorsiona subiendo el volumen si conecte las tierra delos jacks entre si y los puse en la tierra de la plaqueta ahora si mi guitarra es una stratocaster texas lo ise el pedal hoy lo probé no anduvo  pero no se lo voy ahcer de vuelta no se por que no anduvo conecte los jacks como te dije  no use llave gracias de ante mano


----------



## Mauro Emmmanuel (Jul 24, 2010)

a si lo que haga maravillas ya lo se pero como no tengo distorsión que ria  hacer un pedal  voy al secundario estudio en una técnica y creí que con los conocimientos de electrónica que tengo lo podría hacer  ya que en la escuela hago circuito igual de difíciles o mas  pero bue no se por que no funciona lo triste se que tiene que funcionar por que si esta en esta wep y no cerraron el post funciona  si no funciona es por que hice algo mal


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jul 26, 2010)

Mauro Emmmanuel dijo:


> a si lo que haga maravillas ya lo se pero como no tengo distorsión que ria  hacer un pedal  voy al secundario estudio en una técnica y creí que con los conocimientos de electrónica que tengo lo podría hacer  ya que en la escuela hago circuito igual de difíciles o mas  pero bue no se por que no funciona lo triste se que tiene que funcionar por que si esta en esta wep y no cerraron el post funciona  si no funciona es por que hice algo mal



Pachencha si tenes un polímetro o multitester prueba donde se piede el voltaje y mira tu layout o circuito y ve si el componnente que debería estar es ; sino es cambialo y si es posiblemente esté o mal soldado o tya se quemó y cambialo; me sucedió algo increible; hice otro pedal (el UZOLLA) es muy bueno y lo quice repetir; construí su cajita con esmero; hice otro PCB soldé con cuidado los componentes para no cruzarlos; repacé el circuito bien (según yo) y volví a revisar el asunto; ala hora de probarlo en una vila de un amigo.....................!!!! pues nada de nada; casi me vuelvo loco!!!! me pregunté pero si ya lo he hecho anteriormente??? porque ahora no funca!!!!! y para colmo mi amigo hiso otra copia y su pedal sí funcionaba!!!! más tarde revizando el pedal no encontré nada malo; colocada el dedo bajo los diodos clipping y se escuchaba una linda distorcion a lo lejos y encendía los LED clipping que le puse y lugo se apagaban lentamente!!!!! ..............................lo que me sucedió despues lo descubrí al decidirme a desoldar la placa para revizarla minuciosamente!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,, y encontré que no había soldado una resistencia de 1K por eso no pasaba la señal al clipping y de allí a la salida del comparador!!! por eso no funcionaba..... ahora estoy haciendo un PCB más prolijo; reviso bien la lista de materiales y he mejorado los mismos; condensadores de Mylar en lugar de las lentejitas o de cerámica de calidad o las multicapa que son bien pequeñitas y cumplidoras; tambien los mini condensadores electrolíticos que son fantásticos y nunca te abandonan todo en 25V o 50V que holgadamente funcan con 9V ya que voy a utilizar fuente externa no se chupan la batería!!!! espero que fuque bien de hecho con esto va la orientación!!!! mira si falta algo algún detalle se pasó!!!! nunca está demás contrastar con el LAYOUT y el PCB algo faltó o se conectó mal!!!!!! espero te ayude mi reality!!!!!!


----------



## Mauro Emmmanuel (Jul 26, 2010)

jajaj que bajon muchas gracias me voy a fijar bien cuando puedas pasa me  el pcb haber si sale jeje ahora voy chequear todo bien los -9 v en esa parte pongo el cable - de la batería  gracias espero el pcb


----------



## Mauro Emmmanuel (Jul 27, 2010)

a te muestro como conecte los jack s para ver si esta bien como lo hice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bueno como no puedo subir la imagen te digo como hice a un jack en la pata tierra lo conecte a los -9 v después saque un cable y los conecte al otro jack en su pata tierra y de ai lo conecte ala tierra del circuito y bueno la pata entrada ala entrada y en el otro jack la que es salida ala parte salida de la plaqueta


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 26, 2010)

hola gente, hace unos días armé el marshall bluesbreaker y la verdad es que no funciona...no sale el audio limpio, no sale distorsionado, no sale audio, ni ruido, ni nada...
no es problema de pcb p*OR*q*UE* hace años que hago electronica...pero hace poco empece con los pedales...alguien sabra cual es el problema??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 27, 2010)

Bueno gente, les comento que la Marshall no me anduvo, asi como tampoco otro circuito de marca Dod, pero...buscando encontre un circuito mucho más simple, y muy superior, que apenas terminado, fui a probarlo y salió andando igual que un Mercedes Benz c250 Kompressor...
pronto subo el circuito y la fotos...
la pcb mide 18mm x 25mm aprox..y lleva solo 10 componentes.



saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 27, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> hola gente, hace unos días armé el marshall bluesbreaker y la verdad es que no funciona...no sale el audio limpio, no sale distorsionado, no sale audio, ni ruido, ni nada...
> no es problema de pcb p*OR*q*UE* hace años que hago electronica...pero hace poco empece con los pedales...alguien sabra cual es el problema??


Primero: ¿Qué esquema usaste?.
Segundo: ¿Qué PCB usaste?.
Tercero: Que no hayas sido capaz de hacer funcionar algo no quiere decir que no funcione...
Cuarto: Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Sep 27, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> hola gente, hace unos días armé el marshall bluesbreaker y la verdad es que no funciona...no sale el audio limpio, no sale distorsionado, no sale audio, ni ruido, ni nada...
> no es problema de pcb p*OR*q*UE* hace años que hago electronica...pero hace poco empece con los pedales...alguien sabra cual es el problema??



Con ese pedalillo hay bastantes problemas prueba siempre diagramas que se han discutido y salen en one a veces el circuito que te pasan o cuelgan está equivocado!!!! o los componentes que compras son chingos o tan bambeados e inclusive con el código cambiado como sucede en ARGENTINA que mala fama!!! pero eso pasa en todos sitios a si que a ver bien los códigos no te den gato por liebre y siempre pruébalos o por lo menos ten una lupa cerca para ver el código; presta atención a las conecciones de entrada y salida marcándolas en el impreso para que no se te confundan; me suele pasar con algunos pedales; y utiliza una fuente de poder confiable con el suficiente punche para levantar el efecto; si es muy pequeña o de esas para cargar baterías de celulares no sirven; con una de 1 o 2 amperios levanta cualquier efecto y si es fuente estabilizada mejor para que no sientas el hummmmmmmm o ruido de fondo que es molesto.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 27, 2010)

yo utilice los mismo diseños que estan en la pagina anterior...de la misma pagina, utilice el mismo PCB, yo suelo hacer los pcb con paint a mi gusto y siempre andan, y siempre quedan mejor y mas pequeños...pero esta vez copie el pcb...

los materiales son los que vengo usando desde hace años y nunca me han fallado de tal forma..al menos eso creo...

sin embargo realice el circuito del Electra, el pcb lo hice a mi gusto y es un circuito tan pequeño, simple, barato, etc, etc, etc...y funciona muy bien y tiene muy buena distorsion...

realmente me quede con el Electra por ahora...le voy a hacer unos agregados..como por ejemplo 1 potenciómetro que mezcle (balance) entre la entrada (limpia) y la salida (distorsionada)

desp*UÉS* les cuento como salió...

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 29, 2010)

yo utilizo un trafo q*UE* ni se de donde lo obtuve, creo que es de uno de esos telefonos inalambricos caseros...tiene 9V 200mA y anda barbaro con el efcto Electra-Draco...y le llamo asi p*OR* q*UE* le hice unos agregados..

ahora estoy en el diseño de la cajita donde va montado todo, pronto subo fotos.

saludos.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Oct 1, 2010)

hola
junto con las fotos, seria bueno que subas una prueba de sonido para escuchar ese Electra-Draco
saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 1, 2010)

uploading... ... ...
wait a minute please... ... ...
... ... ...
... ... ... ...
... ... ... ... ...
bueno aca hay algunas fotitos del equipito montadito...lo cual costo un poco por el reducido tamaño de la cajita como verán...
también agregué el archivo de sonido para que escuchen un poco...en dicho archivo solo use 2 distorsiones: la primera bastante limpia (para punteos y demas), la segunda un poco mas sucia (para rock pesado)...Pero el equipito tiene 2 potes y segun como combinen sus posiciones la distorsión que se obtiene.

además este diseño "Draco" jaja, incluye una ventaja:

1) si la llave selecciona sonido limpio sin distorsión la viola suena aun sin el transformador de tension conectado.
2) si la llave selecciona distorsion, la viola suena tambien (pero limpia) si el trafo no esta conectado...

...es decir, si en pleno show el trafo muere por alguna razón no hay que cambiar cables ni nada, solo seguir tocando pero no tendra distorsión...sin importar lo que indique la llave selectora

saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Oct 1, 2010)

muy bueno tu diseño bastante tentador


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 2, 2010)

ante la falta de pedales (no se consiguen ni siquiera los de maquinas de coser electricas)...el diseño se fue para una mini cajita plastica, que se cuelga en un bolsillo, al alcance de la mano.

practica, pequeña, liviana.

hoy comencé y ya estoy terminanado un pedal de wah-wah tambien de una marca no muy conocida, con arreglos mios...

la bobina, lo mas dificil de conseguir, el problema basico de cualquier pedal de wah-wah...la hice con una bobina del barrido horizontal de un TV viejo...si, tambien se puede hacer con un trafito tipo spyka, o trafitos de fuentes conmutadas de la pc, o algun toroide y cable muy fino y unas cuantas cuantas vueltas...

.-..o hasta con los mini trafitos que se usan para elevar la tension en flahs estroboscópicos...

solo hay que ingeniárselas...

pronto subo fotos y digo como suena.

post edición: Si se fijan en las imagenes, la bobina tiene 3 bornes. Entre cada par tiene resistividades distintas, distinta cantidad de espiras, por lo tanto distinta inductancia...pero además de esos 3 bornes que se pueden conmutar mediante una llave, tiene también un vástago móvil que varia su posicion con solo girar el tornillo que se ve a la derecha de la imagen...cuanto mas se gira a la derecha mas se inserta el núcleo en el bobinado, y viceversa...

saludos...espero les sirva


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 4, 2010)

Bueno, aca vuelvo con algunas experiencias y resultados:

1) con la bobina del horizontal obtuve un sonido sucio y algo de resonancia - nada de wah

2) con un pequeño trafo que encontré entre mi basura (jaja) tuve mejores resultados pero aun sin mucho wah wah...

en ambos casos el mejor sonido lo tuve cortocircuitando los demas bobinados sobrantes (en caso del trafo sobretodo) utilice el bobinado de alta tension baja corriente, y tuve que cortocircuitar el de baja tension...

Como este circuito no me produce un efecto de Wah, estoy por armar uno nuevo, uno distinto, uno que no lleva la dichosa bobina...

pronto les cuento que pasó


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 14, 2010)

bueno, basicamente no obtuve buenos resultados con el wah wah...ahora estoy por armar el pre con ganancia y tonos de Marshall JCM800 transistorizado con jfet's...ya tengo la pcb lista, pronto les cuento como suena...

saludos.


----------



## tupolev (Oct 17, 2010)

Estamos hablando en este post de la *Distorsion Guitar Marshall*, si alguién quiere hablar de otra cosa que cree un post nuevo para ello.


----------



## guillegm (Ene 27, 2011)

Buenas,
estoy montando el circuito de distorsión, el que publicó tupolev en el primer post.
Lo tengo ya casi todo montado pero tengo unas dudas:
En la pcb sale unos componentes con la letra P. ¿son puentes?

Gracias.


----------



## chacarock (Ene 30, 2011)

geniallllllllllllllll !!!
siempre quise que alguuien armara ese circuito, yo no pude por falta de tiempo,
si los "p" son puentes
mucha suerte, y espero las fotitos y videos    saludos


----------



## Bater (Feb 18, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Bueno, aca vuelvo con algunas experiencias y resultados:
> 
> 1) con la bobina del horizontal obtuve un sonido sucio y algo de resonancia - nada de wah
> 
> ...


yo en ves de usar la inductancia para hacerme un wah lo hice con un tl071 como girador, mas simple, y nada sucio ,
pd: alguien armo el primer esquema de un marshall del primer post, postiado por tupolev? esta probado? funciona?.. 
salu2 espero una respuesta.-


----------



## silvia espinel (Mar 28, 2011)

hola ese pre me parecio interesante pero veo esquemas y pcb distintos por fa diganme cual es el verdadero *[CHAT NO]* lo voy a armar , ese marshall se ve *[CHAT NO]* suena genial , si alguen lo armo me encantaria *[CHAT NO]* me cuente como le fue y *[CHAT NO]* tal suena como para tocar *[CHAT NO]*  genero musical


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 28, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Bueno, aca vuelvo con algunas experiencias y resultados:
> 
> 1) con la bobina del horizontal obtuve un sonido sucio y algo de resonancia - nada de wah
> 
> ...



Bro tmbién quiero hacer la bobina créate un post sobre tus experiencias como BOBINA DE WHA!!! o algo así! gracias amigo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 28, 2011)

Silvia: el esquema del primer post es el original pero con amplificadores operacionales...seguramente funciona pero no suena como marshall y menos aun como un marshall a válvulas...
el esquema que yo utilicé fue el que te adjunto, pero no conseguí los transistores originales, usé reemplazos y no te aseguro que te funcione.

esta en el post "Comentarios sobre previos de guitarra"

GodSaveMetal: pronto y si el trabajo me da respiro te prometo crear un post sobre todos mis fracasos con esas malditas bobinas del demonioooooooo

saludos


----------



## guillegm (May 20, 2011)

silvia espinel dijo:


> hola ese pre me parecio interesante pero veo esquemas y pcb distintos por fa diganme cual es el verdadero *[CHAT NO]* lo voy a armar , ese marshall se ve *[CHAT NO]* suena genial , si alguen lo armo me encantaria *[CHAT NO]* me cuente como le fue y *[CHAT NO]* tal suena como para tocar *[CHAT NO]*  genero musical
> 
> ​



Yo lo monté, suena muy bien, muy muy rockero. Va muy bien para tocar hard rock, a mi el sonido se me parece al sonido de "Los suaves", en canciones como "Dulce castigo", creo que esta entre el hard rock y el metal suave. 

Yo lo tengo montado sin caja ni nada y no me hace ni un ruido. Quiero aprovechar este circuito para conectarlo a un ampli casero y fabricarme otro en formato pedal, pero después de todos lo que se han posteado, no se cual es el circuito shredmaster formato pedal. ¿Alguien me lo puede decir?
Gracias


----------



## GodSaveMetal (May 20, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Silvia: el esquema del primer post es el original pero con amplificadores operacionales...seguramente funciona pero no suena como marshall y menos aun como un marshall a válvulas...
> el esquema que yo utilicé fue el que te adjunto, pero no conseguí los transistores originales, usé reemplazos y no te aseguro que te funcione.
> 
> esta en el post "Comentarios sobre previos de guitarra"
> ...



Taré atento avisa si hay algo te lo agradecería mucho!! ya tengo el pote; el piñón (reciclado de un cassette-CD player) y pronto la cremallera de un lector de CD!!! tons me falta esa maldita bobina!!! me dicen que se puede hacer de un trafo de ferrita!! los focos ahorradores tienen!! es cosa de sacarles la bobina con cuidado de no romperlo y bobinar uno con alambre me dicen 38AWG no sé cuantas vueltas hay que dar!! no tengo como medir los mH???? OK!!! nos tamos comunicando!!!


----------



## silvia espinel (May 21, 2011)

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## nicolas (May 30, 2011)

una pregunta yo podria usar esta distorcion directamente como preampliaficador y no para hacer un pedal.... porque quiero algo sencillo como esto o la distorcion guvnor pero mas no.... muchas gracias por su respuesta....


----------



## Mostdistortion (Jul 15, 2011)

nicolas dijo:


> una pregunta yo podria usar esta distorcion directamente como preampliaficador y no para hacer un pedal....


Lamentablemente no podés usarlo como preamplificador, lo que pasa es que la respuesta en frecuencia de la guitarra no es plana, por lo tanto la salida de ese pedal, tampoco lo es...
yo sé que tiene mas graves pero no se cuanto, aún así, deberías buscar un preamplificador de guitarra, y anexarle ese pedal a la entrada, si esí lo querés, o hacer la placa principal del DRP de marshall, ése si es un ple con distorsión, y la salida que es preamp out la mandás a cualquier amplificador, eso sí, el parlante de ese ampli debe ser de instrumento, sino la distorsión se escucharía horrible


----------



## kurt (Nov 2, 2012)

Gente todo bien, gracias Tupolev por los diagramas, muy buena la distorsión, hay va una foto de la placa:


----------



## tupolev (Nov 3, 2012)

Enhorabuena Kurt, viste que funciona perfecto el circuito que postee al principio de este post, otros se complicaron con circuitos distintos y se quedaron en el camino (este es original de Marshall).

Un abrazo


----------



## daandroid (Nov 15, 2012)

Soy guitarrista y me gustaría construir un circuito para heavy/rock que se le pudiera quitar y poner la ganancia y regular bajos/agudos y medios 

que circuito seria??


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Nov 15, 2012)

daandroid dijo:


> Soy guitarrista y me gustaría construir un circuito para heavy/rock que se le pudiera quitar y poner la ganancia y regular bajos/agudos y medios
> 
> que circuito seria??



Lo que quieres es un pedal modificado, para quitar y poner ganacia hay que poner un interruptor a un pedal de distortion pre existente, hay diversas soluciones, la más fácil es actuar sobre el CLIPPING puentearlo u agregar más diodos; y sobre controlar BAJOS-AGUDOS Y MEDIOS (que es lo más endiablado de una distorción) busca por acá hay miles así!!
Si tienes experiencia y mucha ; muy recomendable ZOMM TRIMETAL TM-01 y no vas a dejar dormir a nadie en tu cuadra; ojo no me responsabilizo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Si no tienes experiencia empieza por algo simple, un MXR+ con un OVERLOAD, como el TS-8 o el MAXON OD-808 ambos son fantásticos, agrega la disto y tendrás ganancia, la quitas y tendrás poca ganacia!!!

SUERTE, salutis desde PERÚ!!!


----------



## fushika (Ago 3, 2020)

Si hay alguien vivo en este post me podria decir si estos componentes estan bien puestos? es el circuito del principio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2020)

fushika dijo:


> Si hay alguien vivo en este post me podria decir si estos componentes estan bien puestos? es el circuito del principio.


Compara tu distribución real con esta


----------



## fushika (Ago 15, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Compara tu distribución real con esta


Fogonazo le voy a hacer una pregunta a usted (si no me cierran el post) veo que usted tiene paciencia y buena onda con los que no somos "expertos" y es uno de los que saben , el tema es el siguiente, tengo 2 circuitos uno es el de tupolev, para la disto y otro para el limpio, quiero saber si se puede conectar el pulsador para que se conmuten entre si, adjunto una foto de lo que quiero hacer, para que se entienda.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 15, 2020)

El circuito de Tupolev lleva Bypass, no necesitas ningún conmutador extra......


----------



## tonygtguitar (Oct 16, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Compara tu distribución real con esta


Caballero, ¿que pedal es ese, es uno de marshall o un ms2?
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2020)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> Caballero, ¿que pedal es ese, es uno de marshall o un ms2?
> Gracias.


Este tema se titula _*"Distorsion Guitar Marshall" *_¿ Que se te ocurre que será ?

Lee el *tema *desde un principio


----------

